# Newbie to western! What should I wear for an Extreme Cowboy event this summer???



## Bob The Snob (Apr 13, 2021)

Hey again! My mare and I are going to be entering several Extreme Cowboy events this summer, and I have a western headstall and saddle for my mare, and cowgirl boots for me, but what clothes should I wear? They say to wear appropriate western clothes.....

Jeans, cowgirl hat? A shirt? ( well duh a shirt, but what type?) The only western tack store nearby is really really snotty and mean, so does anyone have any Canadian sites that sell good stuff?

And WHAT COLOUR? I have a paint mare - white and roan.

Here's a pic :











Thanks in advance!!


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

If it said appropriate western gear- I would assume that meant cowboy hat, button up collared shirt, jeans and boots.

Now, you should look through the rule book. Often they outlay what you require. For example, some ranch riding events would require chaps and a rope tied to your saddle, and ban silver on the saddle or headstall.


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

Okay, I looked up the rules. It is just traditional western attire, so no rope or chaps as a requirement.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

Just wanted to say GORGEOUS Paint!


----------



## Equine1121 (10 mo ago)

Beautiful horse. 
I don't know what you'd have to wear, but for colors maybe purple, not too vibrant, maybe lavender?
Mint would be beautiful or even burgundy and navy. 
But if you are doing western I say stick to red or blue. Those are good colors and easy to find.


----------



## AnotherEquestrian (Dec 20, 2021)

There are tons of charts for "matching" with your horse in showing. Generally speaking, purples/blues (especially lavender or turquoise) look gorgeous on reds/reds with flashy markings. For western specifically, I'd go either a nice vibrant red or turquoise. Honestly I'd go with the turquoise though because the blue complements his coat best.

My #1 outfit for this would be something like this (minus the belt). With a light shirt, find some dark jeans. If you choose a dark shirt, go with acid wash jeans. If you don't ride with a helmet, make sure you find a nice, tight-fitting hat (slightly smaller than your actual hat-size) because western shows often take points off for losing your hat during the ride. 









In general you can probably find something like the shirt above on Amazon. Other stores I've looked at for western gear include Bootjack.com and Ariat (unsure if either ship to Canada or not).


----------



## Bob The Snob (Apr 13, 2021)

Thank-you so much! These are great. I more question - is there a "wrong" colour, or one that screams "newbie"?


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

No, not at all. Western shirts can be lots of fun.


----------



## flowersequestrian (10 mo ago)

No one has mentioned them yet, but Ranch Dress'n rodeo shirts are awesome. see here Beautiful paint, I hope you enjoy your showing!


----------



## Bob The Snob (Apr 13, 2021)

flowersequestrian said:


> No one has mentioned them yet, but Ranch Dress'n rodeo shirts are awesome. see here Beautiful paint, I hope you enjoy your showing!


Oh my! Those are SO gorgeous. Thank-you for sharing!


----------



## flowersequestrian (10 mo ago)

Bob The Snob said:


> Oh my! Those are SO gorgeous. Thank-you for sharing!


Best part? Only the top 3 buttons are snap open, the rest are there but are sewn shut, so no more rubbing off a button on the horn if your horse gets rowdy. Add into that the machine wash and the anti wrinkle, and I wear them even when I ride English!


----------

